# New (to me) Shindaiwa C3410 Brush Cutter



## jpsheb (Feb 10, 2012)

Alright...I just received my Shindaiwa C3410 Brush Cutter/Trimmer on Saturday. I'm a total newbie to brush cutters, so I figured Id start with this one. 

...here she is right out of the box:









View attachment 222984
View attachment 222985



In the 2nd picture, it looks like it uses a bevel gear...can anyone verify that? In spite of the website indicating 1.4-HP, the tag says 1.6-HP. 





View attachment 222986



Spoke to Shindaiwa tech (Echo) regarding break-in for these hybrid engines. He said just to take it easy the first 4 tank-fulls, avoiding really pushing it or going low rpm for two long. Basically, full RPM, low load. Ive gone through a tank load doing some light clearing (up to 1") in the mess you see below. On a side note-my first lesson in clearing brush is, (1) clear the brush and (2) then fell the trees. I did this backwards, as you can see. It is making it a pain in the rump--frequently switching between two saws & the brush cutter. 





View attachment 222988

(my crude attempt at a panoramic shot--sticking three pictures together!)


So far, the saw is very light and easy to use. VERY easy to start, quite and little vibration (compared to the chainsaws and my push-mower--which are my only point of reference). However, I can see that using one of these well takes a little skill that comes with practice, so I'm taking it slowly and methodically for now.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you using the string head? How low you cut the grass will greatly determine what the next growth will look like. If you cut very low to the ground or scalp the earth then grass will grow back slower and lighter than normal. If you cut it high then expect the growth you just cut. 

I work the string head back and forth in an arc. Moving to the right I make a cut parallel to the ground at what ever height the vegetation will allow. Arcing back to the left I hold the trimmer so that the head is angled down to the left. This kicks the cut vegetation clear and back towards me leaving a clean area. This way I can cut precisely, even to be able mow a lawn and leave it looking nice.

I use only Stihl tools so I know I have the grease the gearhead every day before I start work. It may be the same with your machine.

I'm glad everything is working out for you and keep the pics coming.


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 10, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Are you using the string head? How low you cut the grass will greatly determine what the next growth will look like. If you cut very low to the ground or scalp the earth then grass will grow back slower and lighter than normal. If you cut it high then expect the growth you just cut...



Nope...I'm using the 9" circular blade that came with it (you can see it in its packaging in the first two pics). Been clearing greenbriar, blackberries, & lots of saplings (trying to stay clear of anything over 1"--although it's handled the few 1-1/2" pine saplings I accidentally hit. I'm glad it came with a string head, though. Ill be using that once the grass starts growing, and will take your advice. 

The hard part right now is getting all the brush out of there. All this brush is pretty tall, so it quickly clogs the area I'm clearing and the little saplings get caught on each other rather than falling. Im trying to work out something where I lay it down in bunches on on a cables that I then tighten up and pull out of there all at once with the tractor. But it's getting there a little at a time.


----------

